# Does the IBEW do non-construction industrial maintenance?



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Depending on your location, industrial facilities and unions don't mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

DoktorSleepless said:


> I definitely want to learn every aspect of the trade including construction, but do opportunities exist for maintenance positions? Like where you stay in a single location and maintain/troubleshoot/repair stuff like motor controls/PLCs/VDFs/etc..? Maybe even do some PLC programming? Do these opportunities exist? (More specifically in locals around the LA area)


I worked in a paper mill that was IBEW.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, there are men in my local that are employed fulltime in maintenance positions in various industries. They usually have lower hourly rates but the same benefits package. These are great jobs to get. Even at 85% or 75% rate you are still working 2,000 hours solid, if not more with overtime.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

backstay said:


> I worked in a paper mill that was IBEW.


There's a difference, though. For example, you will find light manufacturing shops that are IBEW. But those are non-skilled $8/hr workers, they are just unionized. 

I believe what the OP is talking about is journeyman electrician.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

The type of job you described exists however it's a completely different concept than the typical IBEW general journeyman. 

I am employed by a paper mill and am a union member (not IBEW but those jobs are dependent on what union exists inside the particular facility. IBEW, Steelworkers, smaller papermaking unions etc...) I make the exact wage as an IBEW JW.

I got hired as a maintenance journeyman and the job required me to join the presiding union within 90 days of employment so this is where it is a whole different aspect from the "normal" Hall hiring for construction.

I was before my employment here (and still am) an IBEW member as it does not conflict with the other union I joined (Maintenance vs construction).

Hope this helps answer your question.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

DoktorSleepless said:


> I definitely want to learn every aspect of the trade including construction, but do opportunities exist for maintenance positions? Like where you stay in a single location and maintain/troubleshoot/repair stuff like motor controls/PLCs/VDFs/etc..? Maybe even do some PLC programming? Do these opportunities exist? (More specifically in locals around the LA area)


Ford, GM, Chrysler.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> Yes, there are men in my local that are employed fulltime in maintenance positions in various industries. They usually have lower hourly rates but the same benefits package. These are great jobs to get. Even at 85% or 75% rate you are still working 2,000 hours solid, if not more with overtime.


 The last firm I worked, the electricians were IBEW 494, the rest of the employees were UAW, Brewery workers local 8. 
Our contract was separately negotiated, but in some cases, we were able to enjoy a few fringes that the brewery workers received, even though, there was no contract language covering it.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep, BA members if they went through an industrial apprenticeship with a company like Boeing or a paper mill. Some guys keep an A ticket if they came from the construction side.


----------



## R2D3 (Jan 16, 2015)

A lot of utilities are unionized as well. Where i'm from all the electrical utilities are IBEW and even some of the water utilities. So you would be working at a power plant or water/waste water treatment/distribution plant. Also there is the oil industry but most of those corporations tend to be pretty anti union, but there are a few exceptions. Good luck in your search!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> There's a difference, though. For example, you will find light manufacturing shops that are IBEW. But those are non-skilled $8/hr workers, they are just unionized.
> 
> I believe what the OP is talking about is journeyman electrician.


I hate to break it to you, but we were either A or B members. Journeymen and Masters making full wages.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Lot of places hire for maintenance. Usually to get on them you're either extremely skilled and presentable, or you know someone >_>


----------

